# Cichlid sand ok for RB's?



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

quick question, I'm setting up my new 55g with the black/white african cichlid sand. I believe it raises PH, but I was wondering if this is a permanent thing? Does it come with live bacteria and if rinsed out, will it then not bother the PH?

I do have the exact same sand in my smaller RB tank but a pretty small amount, so was just wondering because it's a lot more sand this time around. I love the look of this sand because I have an all-black setup and the white mixed in really gives it a schweet look.

Here's a link to the sand: 
Linky

thanks for any input


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it will raise your ph significantly for a long time, but it should stay at a pretty steady level. i've seen some come loaded with nitrifying bacteria and i have seen some that is just the dry sand, so i'm not sure what you have, but if you have the "live sand", do not rinse it, that bacteria is good and rinsing it will not affect the ph

ok, i checked the link that you just posted and it is the "live sand", so don't rinse it before putting it in your tank.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

got it, I "think" that is the sand I'm getting I ordered it from my lfs but he didn't tell me the brand, but pretty sure it comes pre-loaded regardless of the brand. My concern is my PH is hard out of my tap, my tank is always 7.6 or so, I just worried this sand will push it even higher.

I never tested my PH directly from the tap but my tank water is always the higher-end of the spectrum, but always consistent. My RB's currently are healthy and have no probs with it. Maybe it's the sand keeping it that high, didn't even think of that.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

a higher ph is ok as long as it is steady, but you will wanna make sure you keep your water clean and don't let food rot in there, because ammonia is much more toxic in water with a higher ph


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

most def, I'm uber clean with my tanks just wanted to make sure I'll be alright with this sand before I committ to buying it. Thanks as always for the insights dizzle!

I'm psyched to post some pics of my tank when it's all set, can't wait.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If your tap water is 7.6 I would not add a substrate that will add more carbonates to the water. Get a substrate that will not affect pH.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> If your tap water is 7.6 I would not add a substrate that will add more carbonates to the water. Get a substrate that will not affect pH.


It's a tough call, I am using the sand in my 30g and the PH tested out of the tank is always the higher end. Can I use the 30g with the sand in it, as a basis for what the PH will most likely be in my 55g?

I will also be using a fairly large piece of dritfwood for the tank so that may bring it down to a safer range if it is too high.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

MoJoe said:


> If your tap water is 7.6 I would not add a substrate that will add more carbonates to the water. Get a substrate that will not affect pH.


It's a tough call, I am using the sand in my 30g and the PH tested out of the tank is always the higher end. Can I use the 30g with the sand in it, as a basis for what the PH will most likely be in my 55g?

I will also be using a fairly large piece of dritfwood for the tank so that may bring it down to a safer range if it is too high.
[/quote]

I would not use it. I have a similar ph to you and i would not want to raise it anymore. Raising it then trying to lower it with chemicals would just be a waste of time and money not to mention creating a fluxuating ph.

I would go to a hardware store liek homedepot and pick up chemical free river rocks to use or simple play sand liek i use. They are both rather cheap and will be a nice substrate. If you arnt sure abotu them affecting the ph just throw a rock in a test tube and then test the ph the next day but it shouldnt be affected.

Yes the 30g will have a similar ph to the 55 with the same substrate, but the 55 would not have enough buffering power unless you added more sand.

If you want the sand go for it but keep somethign liek cichlids, not piranhas. If you want piranhas i would just got to homedepot and spend 10$ on 50lbs of playsand.


----------

